

Show HN: Learned iOS, launched Photopoll - jcxplorer
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photopoll/id456863839?ls=1&mt=8

======
jcxplorer
After trying to learn iOS, and OS X programming before that, I finally decided
to make it my full time job. No more excuses for not having time, and no loss
of focus either. Six months and many iterations later, Photopoll got approved
yesterday and is finally on the app store. After years of Ruby development, I
find Objective-C to be a very refreshing change.

